# Z32 Maf



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

can anyone tell me where i can purchase a new Z32 maf with harness besides nissan thanx.....


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

OZMAN said:


> can anyone tell me where i can purchase a new Z32 maf with harness besides nissan thanx.....


Nissan is the only place that I am aware of that sells NEW maf sensors. There are some places that sell used and rebuilt units, but some places reqire a core. here is a link to a place that has rebuilt units:
300zx MAF

-dave


----------



## OZMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

or a rebiult one i also need the harness too...


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

You can use the MAF plug off a mid 90's maxima, It works just fine and is alot easyer to find.


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

I just bought a new bosch 300zx maf because the nissan one was over $400 new, and the bosch unit was exactly the same as the nissan one. I mean there was the made in japan stamping, the JECs branding and a nissan symbol on it. If you can find the bosch one new they go for about $240. No luck on the harness though - doubt you can just get the pigtail new, probably have to get the whole harness or a used pigtail.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.car-part.com will be a good place for you to check.


----------



## thepep (Apr 30, 2002)

I just saw a thread where Andreas Miko was selling this with the harnass. It might have been on the SR20DE forum.


----------

